# Shupps Grove BOTTLE FEST.,Adamstown,PA. Starts this week!



## APOTHEHUTCH

Shupps Grove BOTTLE FEST,antique bottle show.,Adamstown,PA..Starts this friday evening july 26th for early buyers 3pm, ($20 gate fee)..... Then free to the public july 27th & 28th....Im excited as always.And I will be set up in my normal location.I think row "k",at the top of the hill.Hope to see everyone there, good luck & pray to the bottle gods for good weather this weekend!,
  Elliot


----------



## cyberdigger

Can't wait! [] I'll be there Saturday..


----------



## 2find4me

To far for me... I always wanted go. [][]


----------



## slag pile digger

me too!!!! can't wait


----------



## epackage

I hope to add a bottle or two myself...


----------



## jays emporium

I'll be set up there this year for the first time.  ABN members please stop by and introduce yourself.  I met Cookie at the Manchester show today.


----------



## cookie

Jay- nice seeing you today....John


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH

Last i seen you Jay,was 2-3 years ago at renningers antique mkt.Hope to meet up at the show!...Everyone have a safe & smooth trip up here.


----------



## Skycollect

How many dealers will be set up?  The wife and I are making the 3 hour trip.  Will be our first show.  Very excited


----------



## epackage

A shit load[], you'll enjoy it...


----------



## antlerman23

I wish I could! 15 hours is a loooooooong drive. []


----------



## BellwoodBoys

I'm going Saturday! See you all there


----------



## Diggin4Togas

I will be set up with some bottles for sale, hope I can sell enough to cover the setup fee and gas. Stop by and say hi,

 Randy


----------



## Oldihtractor

You should have no problem selling there. it's always a goos selling show !!   I will be out on Sat..


----------



## NyDigger1

Cant wait! Will be there on Saturday


----------



## buzzkutt033

heading down this morning ( saturday ).

 will have black Phillies shirt and red Iron Pigs hat on.

 beautiful day for it !!

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Its a sha[8D]me I couldn't make it today,still on the road coming home from up state NY I was going tomorrow I have to talk to Badger to see what's up. Are you gonna miss me Chucky boy? [:-]


----------



## GuntherHess

Missed ya Ricky ...but not your silly string.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Missed ya Ricky ...but not your silly string.


 

 Oh come on anything with the word silly in it can't be to bad 
 []. Buy anything good?


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Darn I missed Rick too!! Was down this morning.


----------



## epackage

Show was good, a few less people and dealers than last year I think, got a few new things. I also saw Randy, Gunth, PrivyCheese, Jay's Emporium, Bellwood, NYDigger, Glasscraft and a few other folks, Chuckles didn't make it I hear and no Rick & Badger today so I didn't get called to the hospitality tent.... Pics forthcoming..[]


----------



## GuntherHess

got there fairly late so probably missed many people.
 Did see EpakAge running through like a bloodhound on the trail of Patterson bottles.
 Only bought one bottle. Only saw a few that thrilled me and couldn't afford half of those.

 Picked up a clear tumbling tube from jar doct.  Needed that, opaque is a pain.


----------



## cyberdigger

My network of spies informed me I didn't miss much.. no Jersey shore blobs to speak of this year. I would have liked to see some folks though..! Batsto is right around the bend..


----------



## GuntherHess

Tons of Jersey Shore blobs ... your spies were buying them left and right ...you need new spies.


----------



## buzzkutt033

picked up two items today. this one is 5 3/4" tall


----------



## buzzkutt033

the indian queen shard is from the past thursdays dig. we got a couple nice 
 uncommon local ponies that came out whole.


----------



## buzzkutt033

this one is 11 1/2" tall. very nice thin glass.


----------



## buzzkutt033

beautiful day for a show. weather was beautiful. 
 i agree there were a few less dealers. i was there from 
 about 10:00 - 12:30.


----------



## buzzkutt033

a friend got me this sign as a gift.....


----------



## pyshodoodle

Glorious weather today! Finally met Apothe-Hutch, so now I will no longer call him APO the Hutch! Also met a nice guy named Brian, who, after talking for 1/2 an hour or so, I find out he knows my parents rather well from his past life with the SIA... had a great Friday and Saturday. [][]


----------



## jays emporium

Had a great time setting up at Shupps Grove for the first time.  Sales were OK and the buying was great.  I can't post pictures until we return home in a week.  I got a cobalt Caspers Whiskey for my collection.  I've been wanting one of those for many years but couldn't justify the price for a not so rare bottle.  One dealer was willing to make a partial trade for my Cathedral pickle bottle so now I have a cobalt whiskey.
 Hutchinsons must be as common up here as Bromos in Texas.  I bought over 30 hutchs for under $10, some a cheap as $3-$4.  Would have bought more but the truck is so full I have stuff on the roof now.  Will drop some unnecessary items off at Mary's sisters house in Zanesvile so we can buy more on the way back to Texas this week.  We are going back by way of the World's Longest Yard Sale.
 Enjoyed meeting some of you in Pa.
 Jay


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Show was good, a few less people and dealers than last year I think, got a few new things. I also saw Randy, Gunth, PrivyCheese, Jay's Emporium, Bellwood, NYDigger, Glasscraft and a few other folks, Chuckles didn't make it I hear and no Rick & Badger today so I didn't get called to the hospitality tent.... Pics forthcoming..[]


 
 To bad we missed it sat. It is raining so sunday is out also. Next year I will make sure I will give you a ring from the tent 
 [8D]


----------



## PrivyCheese

WOW....so many of you there and I never had the pleasure of meeting you. Rick.....I missed ya buddy. I always stay the night and make a weekend out of Adamstown. I went today ( Sunday) and everyone had pulled out the night before. I did run into Waskey ( Henry). More importantly I did finally got to meet epackage ( Jim). Got to shake the mans hand. Good finally meeting you Jim. Now we have to get your arse to the Baltimore show. Some of you know when you come to the Baltimore show I fill your belly up for the long drive home.  It gets a little bigger each year. Its like a post show buffet. This coming year will be no different. 

    I didnt buy any bottles this year....didnt see much, but anytime I get to go to a bottle show its a good day.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> WOW....so many of you there and I never had the pleasure of meeting you. Rick.....I missed ya buddy. I always stay the night and make a weekend out of Adamstown. I went today ( Sunday) and everyone had pulled out the night before. I did run into Waskey ( Henry). More importantly I did finally got to meet epackage ( Jim). Got to shake the mans hand. Good finally meeting you Jim. Now we have to get your arse to the Baltimore show. Some of you know when you come to the Baltimore show I fill your belly up for the long drive home.  It gets a little bigger each year. Its like a post show buffet. This coming year will be no different.
> 
> I didnt buy any bottles this year....didnt see much, but anytime I get to go to a bottle show its a good day.


 

 Yea missed you to John don't worry I'll give u a kiss next year after you feed us[8D] so sunday wasn't that good?


----------

